# Mum & Son ...apart or ok???



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

We are looking after 1 of our pups for a few weeks and all going well apart from that mum has started bleeding today. 
Pup is 5 months and its been like he never left as we have his sister too. Mum enjoys playing etc with pups but i dont know if i should keep apart or only let play supervised etc.:huh:

He's a baby but he is a Man!!!!!!:wink::blush:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooooo Id er on the side of caution and keep seperated unless you are actually in the vacinity with them :smile5:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

i WOULDNT IMAGINE AT THAT AGE THAT HE WOULD BE CAPABLE OF MATING WITH YOUR GIRL.BUT MAY BE BETTER TO KEEP THEM APART, i WOULD IMAGINE ALL HE WANTS TO DO IS PLAY. iF YOUR WORRIED AS YOU SAID YOU COULD SUPERVISE OR JUST LET HIM AND HIS SISTER PLAY.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

mmmmm i think i will watch at all times when together. Its usually mornings that mum cry's to get to pups and say hi. I can pretty much keep them apart most of the day after that.

Thanks for advice


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

KEEP THEM APART I know of a dog sireing 8 puppies at 5 months old!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I too have heard of a 5 month old pup siring a litter of pups. Keep them seperate. If you want her to play with her son then you could try a pair of season knickers they wont stop him getting the scent but it may deterr him if he gets any ideas. Even then I would not leave him with her unsupervised.

I can allow Button to go into the garden with William as he's to stupid to figure out what he's supposed to do when she has knickers on when she's already been to the toilet but I wouldn't leave her with any of the male whippets as they would just rip them off.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Well they had 5 mins play today while i was with them. All ok at the mo but she is bleeding so maybe the strong scent isnt quite there yet as he just jumped at her head like always

I just hope she doesnt see him as male and try to get into him when shes at her "best"............oh i knew there was a reason i dont keep both sex's lol

I have informed kids and hubby they are not to be left together at all to avoid any issues


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

at my old job one of the cockers came into season when her pups
were nearly 5 months old,the boy she kept mated his mum!!mismate was given just to clarify,so yeah keep them apart


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Deffo apart


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Definately keep them apart as he is quite capable of siring a litter at that age. I would also add that it is probably unfair on him too. Many dog's behaviour around bitches has been ruined by early interactons with an in season bitch and it could end up making him a pest around bitches in the future.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I was in the same situation with my pups brother and mum. He had gone to his new home, but the lady who bought him is my mums best friend. He comes up everyday and shes just come out of season now, he did try have a sniff and we new straight away - height wise, they are quite far apart.. good look to him trying but I kept an eye - wasnt worried 5 months isnt a age the can mate succesfully anyway but just keep your eyes on them x


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Thanks......at the moment theres no interest what so ever but she only day 3 he is due to go back next week and shes at peak usually 15 days so hopefully he will be gone before she ready to tease


----------

